# We Win!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



## kingsgal (Sep 19, 2002)

:angel: We won tonight against the lakers. I knew we could do it and we were not even at the top of our game. It took us a few quarters to beat them but, we did!


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

Welcome kingsgal!  

Indeed, a great win for this franchise.


----------



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>kingsgal</b>!
> :angel: We won tonight against the lakers. I knew we could do it and we were not even at the top of our game. It took us a few quarters to beat them but, we did!



YEAH!!!!! There will be NO STOPPING THEM know. Too bad Bo-Jax was injured; IMO, he's playing better than Bibby at this point. But, Bibby will find his rhythm soon.

This was a good win for the reasons you mention, along with the fact that they were the visitors AND even with the refs' help, the Lakers could not pull this out.

Just one question ... why wasn't Kobe trying to dominate OR was it just the good "D" of the Kings, or better know by Shaq and his fans as the "Queens". How could they let this WNBA team beat them ... even though they are "not playing good ball". hahahahah.

I can't wait to hear the excuses this time, certainly they can't blame the refs.


----------



## HBM (Oct 17, 2002)

Kings played great D down the stretch. I believe Kobe was looking for his shot but a couple of times he was stopped dead or stripped.

That is something that the Kings can be proud of. Thought Webber, apart from the second quarter, was excellent as well


----------



## Wiggum (Jul 29, 2002)

Welcome to the boards, kingsgal! Yes, its a great win for the Kings. Merry Christmas, Kings fans!


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

News 10 just said that Bobby's hand is fractured... too bad


----------



## Wiggum (Jul 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Hedo - - He Do!!!</b>!
> News 10 just said that Bobby's hand is fractured... too bad


Damn.


----------



## CT (May 28, 2002)

This game should be a slap on the face for the Lakers. If they can't win 6 of their next 10 games, the chances of them getting into the playoffs are going to be real slim, which will be a good news for the rest of the league


----------



## c_dog (Sep 15, 2002)

Am I the only person who's not surprised? I was expecting this win.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Hedo - - He Do!!!</b>!
> News 10 just said that Bobby's hand is fractured... too bad


Yes, too bad, but I think that Bibby can hold down the fort, as Jackson did earlier.

-Petey


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

I just read he is day to day w/ a dislocated finger.

-Petey


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Petey</b>!
> I just read he is day to day w/ a dislocated finger.
> 
> -Petey


http://www.sacbee.com/content/sports/basketball/kings/story/5706221p-6679348c.html 

_The Kings learned after the game that Jackson, averaging 19.8 points per game, broke his left hand late in the game in a collision with Shaquille O'Neal. Jackson, who wore a splint afterward, will be re-examined Thursday in Sacramento._


----------



## Wiggum (Jul 29, 2002)

I'm concerned, but I'm not too worried, to be honest. Bobby Jackson was brilliant in the beginning of the season, but he needed to be, because not only was Bibby out, but Webber and especially Stojakovic were struggling. Now that Webber is playing at a high level again and Stojakovic has seemed to develop his stroke back and Bibby has returned he's not AS critical as he was before. It's a bummer, no question, but hey, that's what's so great about the Kings...one player goes down? No problem. Another player steps up and takes his place.


----------



## beb0p (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>c_dog</b>!
> Am I the only person who's not surprised? I was expecting this win.


Not at all. Even though I couldn't watch the game it was no sweat, I knew the Kings would win comfortably. The only surprise I had was that it was not a double digit win. I was not expecting the score to be this close. But I guess a win is a win.


----------



## TheRifleman (May 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Wiggum</b>!
> I'm concerned, but I'm not too worried, to be honest. Bobby Jackson was brilliant in the beginning of the season, but he needed to be, because not only was Bibby out, but Webber and especially Stojakovic were struggling. Now that Webber is playing at a high level again and Stojakovic has seemed to develop his stroke back and Bibby has returned he's not AS critical as he was before. It's a bummer, no question, but hey, that's what's so great about the Kings...one player goes down? No problem. Another player steps up and takes his place.


I worry because that is always that much less of a bench. Hopefully, that collision with Shaq is not a break and Bobby will only be out for a few weeks. The Kings need him coming off of their bench and sparking them on to victory.

Less is never better than more when it comes to the NBA bench factor.

But I will say that the Kings have fought through injury after injury better than any other team in the league this year!!


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

My bad, I just read another update.

-Petey


----------

